

Tell HN: you can pick up a WiFi iPad today and trade it in for a 3G later - jeff18

If you are waiting for the 3G iPad, you can actually buy the WiFi version now and then trade it in for the 3G version (plus the difference) without a restocking fee when it comes out.
======
byoung2
I doubt that's true...there weren't similar programs for iPhone when the 3G or
3Gs were released.

~~~
jeff18
This is totally different. What I am describing is more akin to buying a 16 GB
iPod touch and then exchanging it for store credit which you use to buy the
currently out-of-stock 32 GB model a couple of weeks later.

I don't have the specific documentation that says this is the case, but I
personally canceled my 3G iPad preorder and bought a WiFi model yesterday _at
the advice of an Apple Store employee_.

Just call your local Apple Store and they will verify it for you.

~~~
mooism2
Wait, you were told this verbally by a single Apple Store employee, but they
didn't provide you with this promise in writing?

~~~
jeff18
Right... Is it a common practice to get customer service reps from a reputable
company to sign a contract when they tell you something that does not seem
extraordinary?

Update: You guys scared me, so I just called Apple directly. They said that
the official policy is that you have 14 days to exchange an opened Apple
product, but in the case of the iPad it is common for Apple Store employees to
extend this to 30 days (I now see the 30 day extension note on my receipt).

I did not get the phone call in writing though, but as I mentioned, you can
verify it for yourself. ;)

~~~
kian
I called my local store and asked - they confirmed the extension to 30 days,
but noted that there would be a 10% restocking fee.

------
mooism2
[citation needed]

~~~
jeff18
I did this myself at the suggestion of an Apple rep at the main Apple store in
San Francisco.

Go ahead and call your local Apple store if you don't believe me. :)

